# ¡¡¡Ski Santiago de Chile, version 2007!!! ¡¡¡Snow, snow, and more snow...!!!



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Hello fellow forumers!!!

This thread was originally created by the Argento-Chilean forumer Poroto in Spanish, and for the benefit of humanity at large, I present to you a translated version into Inglés.

Like we do every year in Latinscrapers, and now for the first time in the International section of SSC, I present to you a selection of pictures of the ski centers close to the Chilean capital, Santiago.

We appreciate the unsung collaboration of all those people on Flickr for their invaluable contribution in promoting this very inviting corner of our planet Earth....

The pictures are of the ski centers of *Farellones* and its neighbors *La Parva*, *El Colorado*, *Lagunilla* and *Chapa Verde*. There are also pictures of the slightly more distant Valle Nevado as well as Portillo, which is on the road though the Andes to Argentina.

OK, let's start with a night picture of Santiago where you can see some lights in the distance above the city.....those lights are the ski centers of Farellones, La Parva, and El Colorado. Valle Nevado is deeper in the Andes and can't be seen from Santiago.










For the slow people out there, here is a little red rectangle so you can find it... 











This is the beautiful road on the way to the ski centers.....they make nice screen desktops 











In this picture you can start seeing La Parva on the far left.











Here is a map with the ski slopes closest to the city of Santiago (shown in blue-colored squares) ... 

From North to South:
- Portillo
- La Parva, Farellones, El Colorado, Valle Nevado
- Lagunillas
- Chapa Verde













And here is a map showing the rest of the ski centers down the length of Chile.













FARELLONES

Let's start with the oldest ski center....Farellones, the pioneer of skiing in Chile.....






































































A beautiful night shot with the city lights of Santiago in the distance....














EL COLORADO

Almost right next door... El Colorado. More info at www.elcolorado.cl






































































































































LA PARVA

Next door is La Parva... More information at: www.skilaparva.cl

























































































































Another beautiful view towards Santiago.....








































































































VALLE NEVADO

Continuing up the road and going a bit deeper into the Andes Mountains we arrive at the most exclusive ski resort, Valle Nevado.
More info at www.vallenevado.com










































































































































































































































PORTILLO

This ski center is farther away than the others so far, en route to Mendoza Argentina. It is one of the ski slopes preferred by professional and competitive skiers and once hosted a world skiing championship. More info at www.skiportillo.com

The road on the way to Portillo.











La Laguna del Inca (Lake of the Inca) next to Portillo...



























































































































LAGUNILLAS

More info at www.skilagunillas.cl






















































CHAPA VERDE

More info at www.chapaverde.cl






































































THE END :banana:


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice photos ! I knew that there were some nice ski resort near Santiago, but not *that* near


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice photos!


----------



## Hermann (Jan 21, 2005)

Very nice thread.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll stay in Argentina for 2 weeks, and I'm planning a weekend trip to Chile. Do you know if there's still any snow there?


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

awesome views! great pics Iggui


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

so beautiful......


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

everytime i see chile, a cold tear roll down my cheek


----------



## Quilpueíno (May 14, 2007)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> I'll stay in Argentina for 2 weeks, and I'm planning a weekend trip to Chile. *Do you know if there's still any snow there?*


The season of ski is closed in october, but you can meet snow in the mountains even november...


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi

How much does it cost to buy one of those beautiful houses near the snow?
Do those places have snow all year around?


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

Pallo_3 said:


> Hi
> 
> How much does it cost to buy one of those beautiful houses near the snow?
> Do those places have snow all year around?


having been to valle nevado and farellones in summer 2007, i can tell you there is no snow in december january and february, and they are empty during summer, just a few tourists try to do guided climbing to the nearby mountains

and no, i think you can´t buy a house "in the mountains" since they are national parks i guess


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Amazing pictures !


----------



## Kilpué (Jul 2, 2005)

Beautiful pics!

Santiago rules!!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Very good ski resort, with great infrastructure!


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

wow, chile looks so developed, those picture-perfect ski resorts could pass it off as the most luxurious country in the world


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Now I've got an urge to go skiing.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks awesome! Some fantastic terrain there.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Beautiful! :drool: :applause:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome place !


----------



## Quilpueíno (May 14, 2007)

Thank´s for your comments, it´s very important for us that you have a good impression of my country.... and we have very much for to show...


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

Only like 4 pictures loaded and the browser said its done loading, I know theres more pictures than that there - how sad.


----------

